# What a good hedgie!



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

When I get home from work I usually tend to the critters of the house. That includes spot cleaning Widget's cage, and getting him fresh food and water. Last night, of course the same thing.

Well apparently I forgot to close the cage door last night!  So the cage was wide open...all night long...with the basement door open as well...  

After having a mild heart attack I dove over to the cage to find.................................


Widget sleeping soundly in his bed. :lol: 

He had obviously been up and running about last night. (Poop evidence!) But never left his cage! (Or if he did he got back in it! (J/K that's impossible))

What a good little hedgie I have! :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Whew! That would have scared me too! Glad he was safe & sound!!


----------

